# Fletcher APartments



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

ANy heard of or read this comic? I LOVE it. I only read 2 web comics. And this one is the only furry one. It's right in line with my sense of humor. A lot of the detail is great. The female charters are VERY hot in ti as well.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 26, 2008)

never heard of it.  post a link?


----------



## DuncanFox (Nov 26, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> never heard of it.  post a link?



I think this is it: Fletcher Apartments


----------



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

www.fletcherapts.com
   Like catgirls (real cats as girls) , bad situations , funny situations , whips?
  If so , check it out. I love it.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

I know JT personally, and he's a good guy.

Man needs to learn to stop putting so much damn detail in his comics, though. He only updated 10-15 times last year, and part of that is because he feels the need to put a ridiculous amount of detail in each panel. Photos in the background are actually shrunk-down full-size pictures, all the fur has detail, all that other stuff in the background... s'ridiculous! Plus he has that whole life thing.

Comic's really good for what it's worth though. He just needs to try and update more and he'll be much more popular.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 22, 2009)

Would be a very fantastic comic if it updated with any semblance of regularity. Like QD, I used to know JT personally; we chatted a few times and he hung around on my forums a lot.

I guess he found better things to do :C


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess that better thing was called life. |C


----------



## Defiant (Jan 22, 2009)

The slow update thing is true. I personally really appreciate the detail he puts into them.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd rather have updates, myself. A lot of the detail he puts in cannot even be seen anyways.
He needs to learn to balance.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 23, 2009)

Been talking with him. He's trying to not be such a detail junky.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 24, 2009)

I know JT in real life as well and meeting him introduced me to his comic. It's got a good storyline and good characters... it's one of the only two webcomics I read. Srsly.

His creative juices are exhausted when he comes home from work so that's one reason why he does not update often. :<


----------



## Defiant (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it's kinda impressive how he has kept a story line going for so long, ANd it hasn''t went stale yet. Just gets better  (sometimes worse , but still funny) depending on the situation.


----------



## Yevon (Jan 25, 2009)

My only main problem with this series is that it moves pritty slow, but it is holarious.  Also the artist does put in a lot of detail and he has my resepect for that!


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Yevon said:


> My only main problem with this series is that it moves pritty slow, but it is holarious.  Also the artist does put in a lot of detail and he has my resepect for that!



He has my respect as well for that. I try to be detailed in my stuff, but I don't have the patience. XD


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

I do believe he is swamped with comissions right now. Mine included.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 27, 2009)

So you're part of the problem D:<


----------



## Kata'lina (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ Now I get to say something ^^

Not only do I know him personally but I live with him... I'm his mate. ^_^ so if you'll allow me to clear things up for you all?

he works long hours...good job  but long hours...and it's a creative job, so most of his creativity goes into that. 

When he gets home, he has very little free time, between the gym that we both go to, supper, winding down, spending a little time together, and of course commissions...his comic has taken  a back seat.

Now, as I am typing this..he IS working on the next update. When will be it be done? I don't know. and Neither does he. 
He did read your comments, and agrees with pretty much everything there. And yes he IS a detail junky...We've talked about that a lot. And he is trying.

One last thing, he does apologize for the story moving so slow, and his updates being slow, but he does want you to know that the comic is not dead. He's not forgotten at all, and will do his best to give you something. And also thank you for being so patient and staying by him through all of this. 

Kat.


----------



## JTigerclaw (Jan 28, 2009)

Hell, I'm just happy that someone is actually talking about my comic for once.  Ok, granted they are almost all people I know, but still, that's something. ^^

Yeah, I do agree with what everyone is saying.  My comic hangs its hat on details, and whether I want it to or not, it's probably not going to change.  I'd probably cut back for some comics, but others I'll feel the need to keep "the quality" up, as it were.  So that includes realistic details and not cutting corners.

Granted, as Kat and a couple others have said, life has been a big reason why I haven't updated as much as I'd like.  Between work and all my other responsibilities, I'm often too exhausted to draw or would rather use my sparse spare time in some other, less exhausting way.  I've not forgotten, and I am working on a comic now.  My motivation comes and goes, and I'm trying to find a way to keep it going.  Balance will help with that (and so does people talking about it.   ).

So yeah, that's my explanation.

Other than how I need to update a lot more, is there anything else you think I can improve on?  Anything you like or dislike about the comic?

I'm just trying to keep the conversation from dying.  >,>


----------



## Yevon (Jan 29, 2009)

It wasnt until i began work on my own comic that I can see the frustaration of trying update all of the time.  Add to the fact that I love detail (as you do) and that you want each pannel to be a work of art, etc. etc. I can see why you spend so much time on the work.

The only thing story wise that i think could be improved on is the fact that story is kinda going slow.  This could be because there isn't 500+ strips or just mabey your love of detail has gone into the actualy story.  In either case, when you get more motavation to do more strips I think the problem of a slow storyline will be fixed.

Thanks for letting us read your work, it really is great and I cannot wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.fletcherapts.com/archive/20060412.html
i still love the comic and don't mind the wait


----------



## Kata'lina (Jan 29, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> http://www.fletcherapts.com/archive/20060412.html
> i still love the comic and don't mind the wait



hey it's us!! hehe Still one of my faves! rawr!


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think the story moves slow at all. It's not constraining itself to a real-world timeline (like mine is), so he can take as much time as he wants.
I think it seems slow because it's takes 25 years to get through one plot.


----------



## Kata'lina (Jan 30, 2009)

Better 25 years than 50


----------



## Defiant (Jan 30, 2009)

Didn't know JT and Kata'lina were together.
  Kata'lina , you know me , slightly , but not by this name. JT knows my face , but also not by this name and avatar I use here.
  Hell , I had no idea he was straight! That does explain why the female characters in the comic are very attractive!


----------



## JTigerclaw (Jan 31, 2009)

Hehehe, yup, we're together.  ^^  I do lean towards females, but I'm still bi and kinda femmy sometimes, lol.

And thanks for the compliments DC (as I know you).  Making the females look good is sometimes what causes the comic to take longer, heh.  But they must be PERFECT!  And so much EVERYTHING ELSE!  BLAAARRGGGHHH!!!  And my instinctive anatomy sucks.  I have to keep erasing all the time.

And yeah, I agree with what Immy says.  The bedroom scene was only like, 20-30 comics long total.  That's about 3 months for many artists, a moderate amount of time, but for me, it's taken like 2 years.  I'm just so damn slow.  Hell I'm still finishing the last part of the story from 2006, technically.

20 years later, it'll be great to read back through though.  Hopefully.... unless I've lost the touch long before then.   Or if everyone's gotten tired of waiting and forgotten about me. >,<


----------



## Kata'lina (Jan 31, 2009)

Not everyone hun ^^ And As for You oh coonie one..who sometimes is Something Else ^^ DC ^^  Hi There! It's been a while! And yush we be together..Very happy and stuff..and the best part about Jt being Bi? Is that we Both can check out the guys And the gals! [ish bi too]

And Jt hun? Not everyone will forget you <,<  >,> I WON'T LET THEM! MAUHAHAHAHHAHAA! :: ahem:: sorry, now back to our regular scheduled insanity.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 1, 2009)

JT went bi for me |:<






In my fantasies, at least.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 2, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> JT went bi for me |:<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww that's so Kewt and <,<  >,> dare I say, rather.. RAWR as well ^^


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm mighty sure 'rawr' is not an adjective.

I'm on to you.


----------



## Yevon (Feb 2, 2009)

My "slow," comment was about the plot.  Theres been like 5 arcs?  Lets see; Intro, Jesus beagles, Show night, Bedroom scene, and whats going on now.  

Whats really cool is how much we as the readers have learned about the characters in such a short time in the comic.  The last three acrs have all happened in two days.  But yet due to all of the detail the artist does we get a very clear picture of the characters motives and personalities.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 2, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> I'm mighty sure 'rawr' is not an adjective.
> 
> I'm on to you.



ACK!! You are!?  Where!?1?! WHEREWHEREWHERE!! :: looks all over herself:: i can't find you...

waaaaaait....you're not....:: peeks:: noo...Noo you wouldn't.. ^^




			
				Yevon said:
			
		

> My "slow," comment was about the plot. Theres been like 5 arcs? Lets see; Intro, Jesus beagles, Show night, Bedroom scene, and whats going on now.
> 
> Whats really cool is how much we as the readers have learned about the characters in such a short time in the comic. The last three acrs have all happened in two days. But yet due to all of the detail the artist does we get a very clear picture of the characters motives and personalities.



I agree you do learn a lot about the characters, and he does have so many more ideas and stories poking around in his head as well. 

Personally I think the downfall is that he doesn't have any backup arcs like most do. The thing about that though, he simply doesn't have the time. And considering that he really is into the detail, there wouldn't ever Be enough time.

We have talked about this at great length. And what it boils down to is this..either give up the detail..which in turn will pump out faster comics..And many would like that, and many fans would like that, and he'd get more fans..After all..not many really notice all the little details he does..right?

Except..HE notices...And he Cannot bring himself to post something he deems as sub par with what he knows he's capable of doing. 

OR he continues with what he's doing now, and while it's slow, he's a lot happier with what he posts in the end. And yeah it IS slow...no doubt.. ^^ drives me NUTS sometimes...but..I understand...and he hopes the few fans he has, will understand too.

And he Is learning a bit to go faster ^^ it's just the matter of learning what he Can do without compromising his principles of himself. 

^___^ 

and sorry for the long read there. ^^ I'm not good at making short points.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll deal with the long update wait. I'm a detail freak. As well as a freak about other things. His detail is worth the wait.
  And both being Bi. That must be interesting. Hope it works out for you 2. You both seem very nice.


----------



## Yevon (Feb 2, 2009)

> We have talked about this at great length. And what it boils down to is this..either give up the detail..which in turn will pump out faster comics..And many would like that, and many fans would like that, and he'd get more fans..After all..not many really notice all the little details he does..right?
> 
> Except..HE notices...And he Cannot bring himself to post something he deems as sub par with what he knows he's capable of doing.



I feel his pain, im an art student and I strive for everything to be perfect...but it always doesnt happen.  The worst feeling in the world is during a critque when you know your problems with your own work.  I know I get so blinded by the mistakes that I don't take time to look at the posatives in my work.

Pritty much my point here is to say, i feel your pain.  You want your artwork to be the best it can be.  Keep it up!!!  Also good luck and best wishes with your guyes relationship, even though you have no clue who I am I still hope it works out for you guys!


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I am a true perfectionist.  Sometimes even purist, as in I refuse to copy and paste things or use things in the comic that I haven't personally produced, which is why the posters are all made by me from scratch.  (though I sometimes let up a little on this by copy/pasting appropriate backgrounds that I've already drawn).

A lot of it has to do with time.  As in, I've been working on the next comic, and I've only worked on it for about a total of 6 hours over about 3 nights, and it's now inked and ready for coloring.  And that's like incredible pacing for me.   But yeah, I have a lot of things going on, so it's hard to be consistent.

And thank you so much for the well wishes, and the compliments about my characters and storyline!  One of my greatest joys as far as praise for my comic is to know that people can relate, understand, and become attached to my characters, and that my plot isn't completely boring and/or nonsensical. 

I'm not worried too much about the pacing of my comic right now because I don't intend to just get tired of it and end it.  There will come a time when things die down and I have more time and motivation to focus on getting more updates out.  That time may not be now, it may not be in a few months, it may not even be this year (though I hope not) but I WILL become more consistent and update more, and when it's all said and done, I WILL have a sizeable archive and I WILL have gone through the story as I have set out to do.  Regardless of how long it takes or how many people actually pay attention to me, it WILL happen.  

...Eventually.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 3, 2009)

> Also good luck and best wishes with your guyes relationship, even though you have no clue who I am I still hope it works out for you guys!



Aww it doesn't matter that we [or I?] don't know you, your well wishes are sweet and wonderful anyways. Thank you. 

And thank you Everyone who well wished us.. ^^

Annnnnd thank you for well wishing da tiggie. It really does make him a happy tiggie to see feedback ^^


----------



## Defiant (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you 2 come over here and sign on just because little old me started a thread about the comic?


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 3, 2009)

Well almost hun. ^_^  
<,<  >,>

But then again? I enjoy pouncing on posts and peoples and generally being a royal pain in da furry tushie ^^


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

I had signed on here before, but I never post.  This is like maybe the 3rd topic I've posted in and definitely half my total posts are in here. 

I'm just happy that someone is discussing my comic, and that there isn't a ton of negative stuff. 

It's more attention than my forum has gotten in the last, oh... 2 years or so.  (I need to make another, better one.  If I had a community of people expecting comics, I'd probably be more likely to put forth some extra effort to get some comics out).


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 4, 2009)

Know what generates activity in a comic's forum?







Guess.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 4, 2009)

Sex? ^^


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Know what generates activity in a comic's forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know.  Um... members?



I would think "comics", but I've never had a forum community of more than 4 active people at any time, even when I updated twice a week, so that can't be it.


I think Kat's right.  I think it is sex.  Or yaoi.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 4, 2009)

Sex sells to most , but not to me. I'm in it for the story line. 
The hot ass female characters are certainly a plus though!


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 5, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Sex sells to most , but not to me. I'm in it for the story line.
> The hot ass female characters are certainly a plus though!



I agree about being in it for the storyline.
I just think the female characters are adorable (especially Kia). XD


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh I know isn't she? I just wanna scoop her up sometimes. Although i rather like Pedro too..


"bloop"

oh and i Love when he makes his fem charries pout..that is like the Kewtest thing i've ever seen!


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 5, 2009)

Hehe, well when females pout, it's kewt no matter what. ^^  

Well, unless they are doing it for devious purposes, but Kia wouldn't do that. Right?


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 5, 2009)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/JTigerclaw/hotdogbuns.jpg
:grin:


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 5, 2009)

By the way, the answer was "80s pop culture references."

Just so you know.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 5, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> By the way, the answer was "80s pop culture references."
> 
> Just so you know.



i dunno..i liked my answer better.

SEX!


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 6, 2009)

That's fine, as long as it's with the Care Bares, or um... Rick Astly.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 6, 2009)

CARE BEARS!? Ugh no!! I'll become a Nun before That happens :: shudders:: and I have no idea who the other one is ^^ Maybe...that's a good thing if care bears is part of the suggestions.


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 7, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> By the way, the answer was "80s pop culture references."
> 
> Just so you know.



Well shit, no wonder nobody pays attention!

Next time, I'll make one of my characters say "Cowabunga" and watch the fanmail flow...


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2009)

Rick Astley wrote "I wear my sunglasses at night".
Yes , you can kill me for knowing that.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 7, 2009)

N... no, no he didn't.

He wrote _Never Gonna Give You Up._
Ya know, *RICK *ROLL?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2009)

Crap! You're right. It was corey hart who did that song. How did I get that wrong? Oh well.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 8, 2009)

oh dear god :: shakes head:: you guys are just too much. ^^


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 9, 2009)

Fuck, now you made my head go and Rick Roll itself....

Gahdamn you!  >,<


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 9, 2009)

i appreciate all the work JT and Immelmann put in to their comics


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you alaska, and remember, neither JT or I will ever give you up _or_ let you down.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

What site is your comic on Immelmann?


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 9, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Thank you alaska, and remember, neither JT or I will ever give you up _or_ let you down.



ARRRRG! you're Evil! now that damn song is in my head >,< GET IT OUT!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

May you feel the flamboyant 80s music like a plague! 
Thats not the part of the 80s I am into though. But I do remember it.


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 10, 2009)

hehe as do i since I'm a 80s child.. but that was one of those songs i despised >,< ew ewew!


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> What site is your comic on Immelmann?



It's right in my signature.
http://concessioncomic.com/


----------



## Kata'lina (Feb 10, 2009)

And it's a good comic too.. Watching it on Belfry ^^


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, it IS a good comic!

And it's even better because it actually UPDATES! 

WOWEE WOW!  Gotta get some of that actually updating goodness!  Mmmm...


----------



## Defiant (Feb 10, 2009)

HEY!!!!! Leave the self bashing to me! AT least you guys can draw. I can only paint , and thats a pain to take decent pics of!
   ANd any story lines I had , would make my teachers scared of me. Fletcher apts. has a great continuing story line. I'll have to check out Immelman's from beginning to end now.
  I read a few from JT , never was into comics. AFter seeing a few that were linked under his name I got curious. I started from the beginning and saw an amazing story line that took a couple of hours (that I would have wasted doind domething else) and I enjoyed every minute of it.
   SHIT! I sound like such a fanboy don't I?


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Feb 14, 2009)

Being a fanboy is alright. :V JT just needs to step up his game!

...also I have a comic *coughcoughcough*


----------



## Defiant (Feb 14, 2009)

Eh , comics don't get my attention. 2  read. His and gone with the blastwave.  Somethign about his gets me. ANd NOT because it's a furry comic.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 15, 2009)

Fletcher Apts. is well-made IMO. It's something of my taste, and the humor ain't bad at all. Nice job, JT!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 15, 2009)

Humor , story line and attractive characters. What more could you ask for?


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 17, 2009)

How about a more consistent updating schedule? (beats dead horse)

Oh wait... what's that?  Hey, I've just been informed that I updated for the 2nd time in two weeks, and that a weekly updating schedule is imminent/likely/not totally impossible! (who informed me of this information of something I should probably be aware of already?  That's not important...)

I made a journal about it, and then I remembered this thread.  So yeah, as QD mentions, the game is about to be stepped up. 

Hopefully it remains entertaining as well.  If the quality drops off too much, that will make for sad tiggie.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, JT, apparently Uncle Kage reads your comic.

http://webcomicbeacon.com/2009/02/23/episode-65/


----------

